# Pop-A-Spot, Week #2, New Target, Post #97



## Bubbaforsure (May 2, 2011)

Alright folks....It's time to have some fun.  So we are gonna play a little game called 

 POP-A-SPOT!  

 We are always telling everyone to pick a spot when shooting our tradtional bows and that is the object of this game... 

It's Really Simple....So here how it goes...

1) Contest will run from May 8th until June 5
We will have a youth and open classes in the contest...

2) 3 arrow set, Yardage, Size and location of the spot on the target will change each week. 

3)  Each hit in the spot or cut the line equals Five (5) points. Cut paper miss spot equals one (1) point. Max of fifteen (15 ) points per week. 

4) Only one target a week for score. Post picture of your target showing your score and week number. 

5) Practice all you want. Most of all have FUN!

We will use the attached target for this week as practice and week one (1) of the contest....So let's see some practice targets? 


Practice and Week #1 yardage:  Open Class: 15-yds, Youth Class: 10-yds

Who's gonna be the ....BEST... SPOT POPPER?


----------



## TGUN (May 2, 2011)

assuming 3 arrows?


----------



## Al33 (May 2, 2011)

OkieDokie, I printed off 4 copies and will try to shoot one this afternoon. This spot even I can see so I like it, not sayin' I'm gonna hit it, just like it.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 2, 2011)

TGUN said:


> assuming 3 arrows?



Thanks Tomi....Yes a 3 arrow set....It's been a long Monday ...today.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 2, 2011)

Sounds good Rick. I may shoot one target to day.


----------



## TGUN (May 2, 2011)

Cool Rick, thanks  - and thank you for keeping the games and on-line fun going.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 2, 2011)

TGUN said:


> Cool Rick, thanks  - and thank you for keeping the games and on-line fun going.



Glad to do what I can....Have not been able to shoot for some time now and Im ready to get back after it.  This will be fun and help me get back into form as well...I have really missed it here lately...


----------



## TNGIRL (May 2, 2011)

TGUN said:


> assuming 3 arrows?





Bubbaforsure said:


> Thanks Tomi....Yes a 3 arrow set....It's been a long Monday ...today.....



  that's snot me!!!!
But I'll print it off and give it an Olde Tennessee Try!!!!


----------



## TGUN (May 2, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> that's snot me!!!!
> But I'll print it off and give it an Olde Tennessee Try!!!!



Like Rick said, long day


----------



## Al33 (May 2, 2011)

Well, I'll be the first to post up my efforts but I sure ain't proud of 'em. No fear of me winning the 3 foot high Pop-A-Spot trophy with the engraved plate.

I shot 7 rounds of three for a total of 21 shots hitting the black only 7 times. Here are the pic's in order of the rounds:


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 2, 2011)

Rick, you always come up with fun shooting contests.  I shot  several rounds at the same target and got better as the rush, rush, from the day, turned to relaxing and shooting the bow!

 After your practice rounds, i set up the turkey blind at 15 yards and let some fly at the turkey, I like the the three arrow grouping in the second picture better!

 As i headed back into the house, a real live jake turkey ran through the yard!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 2, 2011)

Maybe he is in love with my target/decoy????


----------



## gurn (May 2, 2011)

Dave. Buddy I really like that there turkey bow ya made.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Gurn, two weeks till it hunts for real!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 2, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> that's snot me!!!!
> But I'll print it off and give it an Olde Tennessee Try!!!!



OMG.....Somebody please tell me tomorrow is Tuesday!


and not another MONDAY!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 2, 2011)

gurn said:


> Dave. Buddy I really like that there turkey bow ya made.



Brother Gurnie....Ya gonna come out and play this time?


----------



## gurn (May 2, 2011)

Well bad arms or not. If the master of the rat contest invites me I recon I cant say no. I printed some targets out tonight. So yall will really see how lucky I am ta get them critters. Recon if I'm gonna come down there hog huntin
I better get my lame butt in gear. Dendy is gonna be right mad if he works his butt off ta get me up on ah hog and I shoot ah tree.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 2, 2011)

gurn said:


> Well bad arms or not. If the master of the rat contest invites me I recon I cant say no. I printed some targets out tonight. So yall will really see how lucky I am ta get them critters. Recon if I'm gonna come down there hog huntin
> I better get my lame butt in gear. Dendy is gonna be right mad if he works his butt off ta get me up on ah hog and I shoot ah tree.



Yur always welcome to shoot when ya can...But yu take care of yourself....

Shoot a tree....Nah.........


----------



## LongBow01 (May 3, 2011)

just printed off a few copies but yall dont laff at my shootin I ain't shot in weeks.


----------



## gurn (May 3, 2011)

Ok Bubba this heres yer fault!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 3, 2011)

Tell me what kind, size and lenght it is...
I'll buy ya a new one....

Not that what ya call a tightz groupsz!


----------



## gurn (May 3, 2011)

Tight dont impress them treerats. If that there dot was his head hed been long gone and Id be wanderin around lookin for my arra!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 3, 2011)

Nice shooting Gurn!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 3, 2011)

Yep.....Thats right nice shooting Gurnie....I shot tonight..
Had to come inside cuase the skeeters were getting bad.
Still looking for my arrows....I have two gone MIA?  
on me....


----------



## gurn (May 3, 2011)

Well look like I'm still ta the good then.  You got two lost and I got one destroyed these stupid treerats and spot competition are killin our arra supply. By the time I gets ta Gawga I'm only gonna have one left. I better not miss.


----------



## FVR (May 3, 2011)

Do we print out the targets at 69.7% or up it to????? Pie plate?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 3, 2011)

gurn said:


> Well look like I'm still ta the good then.  You got two lost and I got one destroyed these stupid treerats and spot competition are killin our arra supply. By the time I gets ta Gawga I'm only gonna have one left. I better not miss.



Yep...I keep this up...Gonna have to buy some extras!
May have to tie me a string to um so I can find umm?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 3, 2011)

FVR said:


> Do we print out the targets at 69.7% or up it to????? Pie plate?



It should print out on a 8-1/2 x 11 @ 100%


----------



## gurn (May 3, 2011)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Yep...I keep this up...Gonna have to buy some extras!
> May have to tie me a string to um so I can find umm?


Or yer other option is ta make em real kwar lookin like my pink uns. There hard ta lose.


----------



## BkBigkid (May 3, 2011)

Nice shooting Gurn,  
Yep them arrows will cost ya a few bucks but to do that is a Great feeling and a trophy itself.


----------



## LongBow01 (May 4, 2011)

good shootin so far everyone!!


----------



## belle&bows (May 4, 2011)

Nice gurn.... do you call those shots a  or a


----------



## gurn (May 4, 2011)

belle&bows said:


> Nice gurn.... do you call those shots a  or a



At first a  then shortly after


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 4, 2011)

gurn said:


> At first a  then shortly after



I bet ya have ya arrers named too!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 4, 2011)

Did some practicing today and shot a few rounds at the spot. First couple rounds had some arrows in the black, and some out. Stopped after this round and went back to shooting the turkey target.


----------



## LongBow01 (May 4, 2011)

thats some good shootin brother I aint shot tha spot yet but maybe tomorra???


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 5, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> Did some practicing today and shot a few rounds at the spot. First couple rounds had some arrows in the black, and some out. Stopped after this round and went back to shooting the turkey target.



Ya done good Dave.....Might fine shooting....That Turkey cannon you got there looks right pretty....


----------



## TNGIRL (May 5, 2011)

LBdave1....that's some mighty fine shooting!!!!I still haven't gotten a chance to try it...maybe this pm!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 5, 2011)

Some shots are luckier than others!

 13 days and counting to the turkey hunt, I'm trying to practice each day. I am enjoying shooting the lighter poundage bow.


----------



## BkBigkid (May 5, 2011)

What is it, I practice shooting at a old arrow and can put them in there the size of this Dot maybe a little Bigger. You throw this piece of paper on the target and I am shooting Wider groups and dancing all around the circle.  errrrrrrr More practice I guess


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 5, 2011)

BkBigkid said:


> What is it, I practice shooting at a old arrow and can put them in there the size of this Dot maybe a little Bigger. You throw this piece of paper on the target and I am shooting Wider groups and dancing all around the circle.  errrrrrrr More practice I guess



I feel ya pain....Im still looking for two missing arrows!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 5, 2011)

bk,
sometimes it's hard to foucus on that spot in the spot. stare it down and hope for the best!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 5, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> bk,
> sometimes it's hard to foucus on that spot in the spot. stare it down and hope for the best!



Im beginning to think its a arrer eating cyclops?


----------



## p paw barry (May 5, 2011)

does it count if u had to shoot about 4000 time before u had 1 good
round??????


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 5, 2011)

I think it counts for double points for sticking with it!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 5, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> I think it counts for double points for sticking with it!



Hats off to ya for hanging in there.... Thats one nice group..


----------



## BkBigkid (May 5, 2011)

p paw barry said:


> does it count if u had to shoot about 4000 time before u had 1 good
> round??????



Nice Group, Great job of sticking with it.


----------



## Ellbow (May 6, 2011)

Looks like fun!!!

Hey FVR, print it on Legal size paper....

PPaw, you just made me spew my coffee onto my keyboard! But way to go! Wowza look at that grouping!
El


----------



## Ellbow (May 7, 2011)

Hmmm.......maybe I should go out and practice some more....
Shouldn't have gone today to shoot........my neck was acting up again......will try tomorrow.....
El


----------



## FVR (May 7, 2011)

My dern printer ran out of ink.  I will print a few out Monday and get a pic of my misses up.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 7, 2011)

My target did print out as perty as  "Miss Elbows"!


----------



## Ellbow (May 7, 2011)

Hey LBDave!!! Thank you and you can get your purty paper at the Dollar$$ Store just like me!!!
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 8, 2011)

I ran out and shot a few arrows for wk1 scoring before spending the afternoon with Mothers Day festivities. Two in the black and one too high.

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY LADIES!


----------



## gurn (May 9, 2011)

I shot some today and since I try and not cuss I recon I aint got much ta say. But......................................................
ITS AN BIG DOT!!!!!! ITS ONLY 15 YDS!!!!!! 
DANG YOU BUBBA!! 

Ok now I'll start my excuses.

1  I was tired cause I just worked 10 hrs

2 My elbows were hurtin from shootin too much latley

3 The neighbor was makin all kinds ah noise and lookin 
   at me.

4  My sweetie kept callin me ta take her for ah ride.

5 The wind was blowin

6 I was tryin ta pretend there was ah rattle snake buzzin  in strikin distance 

7 I was worried bout Red Bugs.

8 Wonderin if yall had them big or little tics was on my mind

9 Kept hearin Barry laughin in the back of my mind.

10  My shootin aint no count but it aint my fault.

Did I miss any??


----------



## BkBigkid (May 9, 2011)

gurn said:


> I shot some today and since I try and not cuss I recon I aint got much ta say. But......................................................
> ITS AN BIG DOT!!!!!! ITS ONLY 15 YDS!!!!!!
> DANG YOU BUBBA!!



Dont let them give you a hard time with them Pink arrows, 
Here is mine I got to do some practicing today. 







It may only be 15 Yards and a target the size of a tennis Ball, But that has to be the Hardest thing to hit. I can put a plastic water bottle out there and get 3 or four of 6 in it but this target gets the Best of me Every time.  Look at all them Holes all around this Silly Black Dot!!! 


Oh by the Way GAME ON


----------



## LongBow01 (May 10, 2011)

good group BK I figure I'm doin good Ifn I keep em on the paper. I shot some last night but no group worth takin a picture of unless I count that one group at 5 yards got two in the Dot and one real close.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 10, 2011)

Too keep things simple...We will contiune to make all of our post on this thread....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 10, 2011)

gurn said:


> I shot some today and since I try and not cuss I recon I aint got much ta say. But......................................................
> ITS AN BIG DOT!!!!!! ITS ONLY 15 YDS!!!!!!
> DANG YOU BUBBA!!
> 
> ...





 Datt..sssss   Funny Stufff...Right ..Thar....


----------



## gurn (May 10, 2011)

I'm gettin plum wore out so I'll go with this one for this week. That will give ma ah week ta rest these lame arms for Bubbas next punisment.  cant wait. .
I'm thinkin thats 11 points.


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 11, 2011)

a few shots this evening.




IMG_0495 by JRoark75, on Flickr




IMG_0499 by JRoark75, on Flickr

These were my best shots this evening. Its amazing how I could shoot all around the spot, but truly burning a hole in that spot is quite the task. I think I'll really start working on this more. Great practice.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 11, 2011)

Nice shooting Jeff....


----------



## gurn (May 11, 2011)

Man Jeff that last one looks like ah SE group.


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 11, 2011)

20 yard group- Should have just shot at 20 yards instead of 15 it appears.




05/11/11 by JRoark75, on Flickr


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 11, 2011)

I just want the spot to quit moving around...Practice target is starting to look like I unloaded several rounds of #00 buckshot in it...

Sure wish Gurnie would had never come up with this idea
anyway..?


----------



## gurn (May 11, 2011)

Yep I knew somehow this fustratin mess would fall on me!!
Thats Ok Bubba I'll take the blame for ya this time but next time someone eles is gonna get it.  Since Jeff is the new guy I think he should. Then agin theres aways Barry


----------



## BkBigkid (May 11, 2011)

Bubbaforsure said:


> I just want the spot to quit moving around...Practice target is starting to look like I unloaded several rounds of #00 buckshot in it...
> 
> Sure wish Gurnie would had never come up with this idea
> anyway..?



Yours only looks like buck shot? Mine been ripped and torn to it won't stay on the target any longer, guess I need to print a second target!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 12, 2011)

gurn said:


> Yep I knew somehow this fustratin mess would fall on me!!
> Thats Ok Bubba I'll take the blame for ya this time but next time someone eles is gonna get it.  Since Jeff is the new guy I think he should. Then agin theres aways Barry



Brother Gurnie.....I just had to pick on ya a bit...... This is my own doing. I thought this would be easy and fun to do? 

But .......I will say it does make you concentrate on hitting were ya looking....


----------



## Bucky T (May 12, 2011)

Ahhh maaan...  Just saw this game.

I'll jump in on week 2.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 12, 2011)

Bucky T said:


> Ahhh maaan...  Just saw this game.
> 
> I'll jump in on week 2.



Jump in now....Week #1 is not over until Sunday midnight.


----------



## Al33 (May 12, 2011)

I HATE THE SPOT!!!!!!!!

I'm not gonna bother with pic's this time and just tell ya about it.

None of my first three shots were in the black but after several volleys of three the best score I could manage was 11 and I did that only 4 times outta 25+ rounds. Several times I didn't even hit the paper and scored 2 points but more often than not could only manage 3 points. I rested up and tried it again, same results. I rested some more then tried it with my glasses on and with them off, same results. Finally I just gave up and came inside to cool off and give my report. No wonder I can't hit a toms head this year.

























BTW, did I tell ya "I HATE THE SPOT"?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 12, 2011)

I think Im gonna make the "SPOT" much bigger next week.... 

I couldnt hit it if I had a Bull fiddle in my hands...


----------



## TNGIRL (May 12, 2011)

Al33 said:


> I HATE THE SPOT!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm not gonna bother with pic's this time and just tell ya about it.
> 
> ...




Al, you just couldn't tell which way it was headed could you?????
I haven't even had a chance to try it myself....gotta leave for work soon so maybe Friday!!!!
Some real good shooting ya'll!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 12, 2011)

Today i was also victim to "Bubba's Black Magic", only got about eight out of MANY arrows in the the black hole.

Rick can I draw a smiley face or somethin' on the next target i shoot at?


----------



## gurn (May 12, 2011)

Thats one thing I like about this board. Folks is honest.
There aint no way we would post this stuff if we wasnt.
 
I got ta say that dot humbled me. I'm thinkin for me I'm so used ta pickin out ah smaller spot ta shoot at I just could not focus like I like to. Notice how good Jeff shot at 20ys.
The dot seems ah little smaller at twenty and helps ya ta focus more. I think. Or is that just ah lame excuse.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 12, 2011)

I have been doing all my practicing from a sitting position in the blind for the the last three weeks. Been shooting at the spot while standing, maybe i shoot the spot sitting tomorrow and see what happens??????


----------



## gurn (May 12, 2011)

Dave that ah good plan.

Bubba this here in ah big interstate competition!!
Ya got the worst................ I mean best shots from. 
Michigan
Wisconsin
Kentucky
Georgia
Tennesee
Did I forget any states??


----------



## SOS (May 12, 2011)

Man alive, 15 yards is hard for a new lefty....took four trys to get these 3 in a row...phew.  But thanks for the challenge....life is busy and it will help me take time to focus and practise...good luck all!


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 12, 2011)

yep this will definitely keep you honest. The paper targets tell the truth on you. Look at all the holes in mine. Although, I have to say I was pretty pleased with my shooting because I was all around the spot with a few odd flyers here and there. I agree with Gurnie, I did seem to do better at 20 yards although that may be due to me shooting alot there.


----------



## belle&bows (May 13, 2011)

I finally got around to tryin to pop a spot last evening. Don't have any pics to post cause I stunk it up so bad. To quote Al "I HATE THE SPOT"


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 13, 2011)

Here is my first shots of the day, with my 45 lb long bow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 14, 2011)

I got a little more practice in this morning. First I shot the spot, arrrrg!  Then I shot the turkey, No problems. 

 Good thing I'm hunting turkeys next week and not that spot!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 14, 2011)

Well, I am trying to go high speed, trying to learn the upload process. The video is nothing to brag about, made with my wife's new playsport camera(bought before my recurve departure) Got to do something with my 9 year old camera stand, though...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YOidbRpPdM


----------



## gurn (May 14, 2011)

Cool video. Not bad shootin.


----------



## BkBigkid (May 14, 2011)

Good Video, I may have to shoot a few with the camera rolling

Well It didn't work as planned, I used some Camera Glasses I got for Christmas. the Idea is the camera is Between your eyes on the frame of the glasses. Oh well it didn't work like i had planned. 


Score me a 10 for week 1 
Turn your sound off there is a clicking through the video, I picked it up in editing somewhere.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 14, 2011)

Good shooting BK!


----------



## gurn (May 14, 2011)

Man BK for how fast ya shoot that was good.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 14, 2011)

That was good shooting BK, I need a big target like that for those wild shots.


----------



## BkBigkid (May 14, 2011)

HOUND-HANDLER said:


> That was good shooting BK, I need a big target like that for those wild shots.



the target is Home Made, 
I used some Scrap wood and A BUNCH of old clothes and made the target, I been shooting at it for the last 6 months with No issues. 
Here is what it looked like before the carpet front. You can see the stuffing in it. 








Gurn, 
I thought I was shooting Slow? 
You mean I need to shoot slower, that going to be Hard to Do.


----------



## gurn (May 15, 2011)

Bk I recon I't musta just looked fast ta me. I sure aint one ta decide. Sometimes I shoot faster than other times. 
Sometimes I hold at full draw for ah bit and sometimes I release soon as I touch anchor. It just depends if it feels right at the time. You shot great!


----------



## SOS (May 15, 2011)

I guess put me down for a 7.  Now, the spots are going to get bigger and distances closer....right?


----------



## Lorren68 (May 15, 2011)

I tried this game and I must say this is the most maddning,frustrating,blood pressure raising,cuss word causing,arrow throwing, target kicking game I have tried yet!!!!!!!!!!   I shoot at a hanging dip can and can usually get real close,even manage to hit it a few times, but I hung up the ol spot and I could not even hit the paper!!!!!!!!!!!!!  got so mad I ripped it off the blob and threw it across the yard.   I put an empty bottle up and hit it with the second arrow.      Can one of you achery gurus explain that one to me!


----------



## BkBigkid (May 15, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> I tried this game and I must say this is the most maddning,frustrating,blood pressure raising,cuss word causing,arrow throwing, target kicking game I have tried yet!!!!!!!!!!   I shoot at a hanging dip can and can usually get real close,even manage to hit it a few times, but I hung up the ol spot and I could not even hit the paper!!!!!!!!!!!!!  got so mad I ripped it off the blob and threw it across the yard.   I put an empty bottle up and hit it with the second arrow.      Can one of you achery gurus explain that one to me!



Ha ha ha, I am laughing with you, We all fight to hit the spot when we want to. Like you I practice shooting at a Arrow stuck in the target, Aim small miss Smaller as Mr Al would say.  

It is all mental and concentration. Concentrate on the spot just like you do with the Bottle or dip can. Same concept but harder to concentrate on. 

Good luck and don't let it get the best of you.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 15, 2011)

BkBigkid said:


> Ha ha ha, I am laughing with you, We all fight to hit the spot when we want to. Like you I practice shooting at a Arrow stuck in the target, Aim small miss Smaller as Mr Al would say.
> 
> It is all mental and concentration. Concentrate on the spot just like you do with the Bottle or dip can. Same concept but harder to concentrate on.
> 
> Good luck and don't let it get the best of you.



I will try again       maybe


----------



## LongBow01 (May 15, 2011)

lookin good fellers maybe I'll try again this week??


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 16, 2011)

Just got in from work....I will post scores and new target tomorrow.....


----------



## TGUN (May 16, 2011)

Don't rush, I still have to shoot week 1. Since we have 3 pages of posts and only 2 or 3 scores (assuming that the ones with 400 holes don't count), it appears it is allot harder than it looks. I will take a shot at it in the morning and post.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 17, 2011)

*POP-A-SPOT WK #2, New Target*

  We'll week #1 was about as much fun as watching cars rust...So we'll try this one on for size. 
Spot in the middle counts (5) five everywere else...
counts as (1) one ..Have Fun shooting at this one...I'm gonna...

Score: Who cares...If you shot last week...You get a five star rating..
Yardage: 15-yds..Same as week #1..


----------



## Lorren68 (May 17, 2011)

This outa be good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 17, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> This outa be good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  Yep.....Wezzz gonna have some fun this week!


----------



## gurn (May 17, 2011)

Ok it's rainin and I aint got no cents so I went out and tried it anyway. Didnt shoot any good but me my feathers and the little clown guy got soaked. ..................Dern ya Bubba!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 17, 2011)

I like the new target Rick! If I get the job done on the turkey, i'll shoot this weekend at Bozo!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 17, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> I like the new target Rick! If I get the job done on the turkey, i'll shoot this weekend at Bozo!



I think BOZO is in fur a rough week....
I musta picked out a good target....Gurnie is already complaining...


----------



## gurn (May 17, 2011)

Yep but he's aways whinnin bout somethin.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 17, 2011)

gurn said:


> Yep but he's aways whinnin bout somethin.



Yep...Butzz ya always whin like a fine wine...Justz getz better with age....


----------



## gurn (May 17, 2011)

Dont think I didnt notice the three little laughin fellers!!


----------



## Al33 (May 17, 2011)

Will my score get penalized if I color it first? Never seen a target that made me want to break out the crayons.


----------



## gurn (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 17, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Will my score get penalized if I color it first? Never seen a target that made me want to break out the crayons.



Ya'll get extra points if ya do a good job and not get outside the lines....


----------



## Lorren68 (May 17, 2011)

I plan on colorinmine with holes


----------



## BkBigkid (May 17, 2011)

Great distraction to the target, 
this one should be fun as well. 
Same Dot just camouflaged Hmm that gives me a idea for coloring it.


----------



## SOS (May 17, 2011)

Shooting left handed at 15 yards is about as funny as it gets - the Bozo is appropriate.  Only thing funnier would be at 20 yards...YIKES.  Oh, and I think I'm more than happy to take a 7 for week one!


----------



## gurn (May 18, 2011)

Due to SOSs situation I think we should allow ah handicap in distance.
Maybe 10yds or whatever he choses.


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 18, 2011)

took a few shots a bit ago. Wore out from all the shooting earlier this afternoon.




05/18/11 Pop a Spot Week#2 by JRoark75, on Flickr




05/18/11 Pop a Spot Week#2 by JRoark75, on Flickr




05/18/11 pop a spot by JRoark75, on Flickr

Two on the edge and one close by! I'll take 11 on that one!


----------



## gurn (May 18, 2011)

Dang your one Kanntucky bow shootin man!!


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 18, 2011)

if I could only do this in front of other folk I'd be flyin! Kristy comes out and watches me shoot for just a second and I might as well just shoot it straight up in the sky and hope for the best as it would be about as good as me a tryin!


----------



## BkBigkid (May 18, 2011)

gurn said:


> Due to SOSs situation I think we should allow ah handicap in distance.
> Maybe 10yds or whatever he choses.




I will second that But i think it should Be 30 yards 

Ok seriously I agree he should be able to shoot closer seeing how is a Newbie wrong sider!!!


----------



## gurn (May 18, 2011)

Dont worry Jeff your sweetie wont be there ta watch. Just you, your bow, and the rat.


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 18, 2011)

gurn said:


> Dont worry Jeff your sweetie wont be there ta watch. Just you, your bow, and the rat.



wish you could be down here Saturday! We would hunt all day!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 18, 2011)

Dang Mr. Jeff......That's some right fine shooting....

Mr. Steve can shoot from where ever he wants..The object here is keep shooting and have some fun while we are doing it...

Ya'll wait till next weeks target...


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 19, 2011)

that bozo face is definitely harder for me. I may try to pull a few arrows out that are tuned and see what I kind of bullet holes I can put in that honker of his.


----------



## belle&bows (May 19, 2011)

Shot a few warm up shots at bozo last evening, put up a new target and the results are in...I 'm really hating spots






Not to hijack this spot thread but immediately after MISSING the spot stuck up a tree rat homade drawing and from the same yardage came up with these 4




triple tap to center mass and an OBL to the head
If the course stays the same the spots can continue to haunt me


----------



## Al33 (May 19, 2011)

belle&bows said:


> Shot a few warm up shots at bozo last evening, put up a new target and the results are in...I 'm really hating spots
> 
> Not to hijack this spot thread but immediately after MISSING the spot stuck up a tree rat homade drawing and from the same yardage came up with these 4



Good shootin' David, even on Bozo!!! I have not shot Bozo yet but will be happy if all three are in the paper somewhere.


----------



## TGUN (May 19, 2011)

Rick:

Here is the best I can do for week one cold. sorry for the delay in posting, work is getting in the way of shooting, but I thank the Lord for the work. I will try Bozo this weekend.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 19, 2011)

TGUN said:


> Rick:
> 
> Here is the best I can do for week one cold. sorry for the delay in posting, work is getting in the way of shooting, but I thank the Lord for the work. I will try Bozo this weekend.



No problem at all....Post when ya can..It's all about shooting and having some fun...


----------



## Bucky T (May 19, 2011)

Just printed out a bozo target.

See how it goes later on.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 19, 2011)

*I hit the spot and I killed BOZO*

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 19, 2011)

Good shootin fellas! I went out and shot a little this evening before I lifted and lord it was terrible. I couldn't shoot it into the hill in front of the house here.


----------



## gurn (May 19, 2011)

Great job folks!!  Jeff I tried tonight and it was pitiful. That goofy clown was laughin at me so I balled em up and started ah fire with em!!


----------



## gurn (May 20, 2011)

Ok back at it. This is mine for the week and will lets the old arms rest till Bubbas next punishment. 

Now hes the one eyed clown. Serves em right!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 20, 2011)

I snuck in a few practice shots at bozo. Must be something with that nose! Shots all around it, bangin' arrows off each other, no nose shots. Figured I should stop clowning around and finish packing for the tomorrows hunt!


----------



## gurn (May 20, 2011)

All right I'm seein ah problem here..................Ponderin.................. Theres ah disproportionate ahmount ah yankees in this here contest.
Whers all the real southren huntin boys ta show us pitiful northren boys how it's done. Yep Berry thats includin you!! Now me and that other no count Yankee done shot both eyeball out ah that no count clown.................. how bout helpin an brother out.
This is ah Gawga board aint it!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 21, 2011)

Hunting pigs Gurn. Mike


----------



## gurn (May 21, 2011)

I recon I'd be doin the same if we had any.


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 22, 2011)

I think it would be quite interesting to see a pop a spot target with 3 spots, one for each arrow. I figure that will make it tough because you can't adjust after your first miss!


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful morning!




Had to run back in and get the camera




My first 3 arrows and cold- why couldn't I have did this when it counted?


----------



## BkBigkid (May 22, 2011)

I decided to play week 2 with the clown this morning, I took some warm up shoots on the old "SPOT"! there wasn't much left of the paper but enough to practice with still. 

Well after I felt i was doing well Here are the results 











Score of 11 for the week... 

I am Blaming Roger for the ScumBag Bow!!! (self Built) Of all the Pretty Bows in the House I grabbed this one to Shoot with? Hmm I may have to rethink my collection!


----------



## gurn (May 22, 2011)

Good job boys!! Thanks Bubba for keepin us up here shootin when theres no season on. Well wait.......... I think groundhog and sparrow are open. I think I know where ah slick hole is to. 
Jeff I told ya you was gonna be ah real shooter. I could tell when I met ya. When I come down next time I want lessons and I aint sayin that ta be funny. That was some serious shootin cold. I hauled off and bought that Ausable partly cause you shoot lighter weight and do so well. I'm learnin from ya already. Next thing ya know I'll be talkin score. Recon your never too old ta change. 

BK I showed my son them real nice strings you made. He was impressed. Really it was for his bow that he always leaves here incase I want ta shoot it. It's kinda like all his and all my bows guns and huntin stuff are both of ours.


----------



## Bucky T (May 22, 2011)

Here's my week 2 group.

Man....  I couldn't put a group of arrows in that bozo's nose to save my life....

Didn't like that goofy target smiling back at me..

So i opted to let an arrow loose, then aim at that arrow for my group photo at 15yds.  

Seemed to work a little better.


----------



## Ellbow (May 22, 2011)

Good shooting Bucky T!!!

Wow you guys did good!
Had to sit this one out, had to celebrate my birthday....got more cake to eat! Will join in next weeks target!
El


----------



## SOS (May 22, 2011)

When are these week's scores due?  If they are due today, this is my third group of 3 at 15...at the clown...looks like a 3, but not a bad 3.  Do I get 50 extra points for coloring?  And Gurn, thanks for the handicap...but shooting at more distance will help come hunting season.

Gives me an 11+3= 14.  Unless we get another week and I'll keep trying!
Cheers.  Steve


----------



## gurn (May 22, 2011)

Man you even stayed in the lines!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 22, 2011)

Good Shooting Everyone...I'll post week #3 target tomorrow afternoon....


----------

